# Jet jss-16 not gripping pinless blades.



## ColeyS1 (28 Jan 2010)

Hi there. I've recently watched the scroll saw threads and thought its about time i had a go myself. I successfully cut out a small key ring and name plate. i'm using a jet jss-16 saw. 






I was using axminster blades with pins and they worked o.k. 
From reading posts, i learned that from buying better blades, a better finish might be given. I bought a multi pack of Olson plain end blades to try (pinless variety) but i cant get them to hold in the scroll saw. Its almost like the clamp bit wont tighten up enough to grip the blade. 






I was planning on using them for cutting out this, so chose the pinless version to be able to feed through a small hole.






The instruction book says it will cater for pinned or pinless blades, but i'm having real problems with the pinless ones. I managed to get them to come out 5-10 times trying. didn't break a single blade in the process so they must be much better quality than the cheapys.

Any help would be greatly appreciated :wink: 

Simon


----------



## chrispuzzle (29 Jan 2010)

Sometimes if there is a burr or imperfection on the inside of the jaws of the clamps they won't fully tighten. Lightly sanding the insides can make all the difference.


----------



## Mouse (29 Jan 2010)

Hi Simon,

Found machine burs on my new Sip clamps which look to come from the same manufacturer as the Jet, also machining oil in the slots.

Easiest way to deal with them is take the clamps off and remove larger burs with a needle file, wash out the oil then use fine abrasive paper to finish the job. 
I also converted the top clamp to a quick release, details here: 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/sip- ... 38473.html


----------



## ColeyS1 (29 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. Never gave it a thought that they may be imperfections in the jaws or oil. Will take off and sand to make double sure. Seems a bit ridiculous that the manufacturers wouldnt make sure this was finished properly. Its a main part of the machine after all :? 

Simon


----------



## Haldane (29 Jan 2010)

I use the same saw and had same trouble when i first started using it, there is a bit of a knack to finding the sweet spot that grips the blade then you tend to overtightened the allen nut which will round over if you're not careful. Must admit it never occurred to me to check the clamps for burrs or imperfections  I'm just popping out to the shed


----------



## Mouse (29 Jan 2010)

coleysbiscuit":35giilwq said:


> Seems a bit ridiculous that the manufacturers wouldnt make sure this was finished properly. Its a main part of the machine after all :? Simon



Hi Simon

Seems quality control is a thing of the past. :roll: 

Most components are made in Asia and just put together here and appear to be used by a number of different machines. I saw complaints of blades slipping and decided to check the clamps on mine before I used it. Have had no problems since.

When I did the mod to the top clamp, I rang SIP and asked for the size of the screw I wanted to replace. No one in their tech support department could tell me, and to be honest did not seem to care. 

Is it any wonder this country is in the state its in.


----------



## hawkinob (30 Jan 2010)

Hi, 
Not conversant with the Jet but the clamps look similar to those on one of my saws. I had problems and decided to make a small cut on one side so that the clamp was in two bits. I then didn't have to 'fight' the clamp to close the gap. I've mentioned this previuosly but this forum doesn't seem to have a way of looking for personal postings (at least I can't find a way) so I'll try to attach the drawing.
Hope it helps (which it might if your clamp is similar!!).

Bob H.
p.s. Some sunshine also attached, you lucky people, as Tommy Trinder used to say.



[/img]


----------



## ColeyS1 (30 Jan 2010)

Well i took your advice and slid some sandpaper in between the jaws. - It was like using a completely different machine :!: Nice one. :wink:

Bob, your idea is genius ! if i run into troubles down the line, i'll have to give your idea a try. Suppose it would make the clamp grip it perfectly paralell. Appreciate the attached sunshine, dont seem to be seeing much of it in the uk lately.

Simon


----------



## Geoffrey (31 Jan 2010)

Hi Bob to find personal posts go to Search page its the second box down
on the right hand side.
it says Search for Author type the name you want.
I put Hawkinob in and it says you have 22 Matches for Hawkinob.

Geoff


----------



## hawkinob (3 Feb 2010)

Thanks Geoff, found it. Will remember where to go should the occasion arise again.
Regards,
Bob H.


----------

